# Central FL Crew Get Together?



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

OK guys its about time for CFLC to get together and this time show their support for the SFLC........LJsVic and Ron1yy are having an Opening Day HERF for Vic's LJ located 1.5 hours south of Melbourne on I95 just off of PGA Blvd then 1/2 mile north on Rt A1A

Saturday
date......9/29/07
time......TBD
plan as we go

any takers?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

heading down to Vic's Place this weekend to beat the :BS outta Ron....................................:r.......... little pre-Herfing


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> heading down to Vic's Place this weekend to beat the :BS outta Ron....................................:r.......... little pre-Herfing


:r He who hits last WINS!!!!!!!!! See you Saturday Bro!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> :r He who hits last WINS!!!!!!!!! See you Saturday Bro!!!
> 
> Ron


Uh oh! Somebody get a mop! This is gonna be messy......:ss

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> :r He who hits last WINS!!!!!!!!! See you Saturday Bro!!!
> Ron


Queensberry Rules...............it is on


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

OK


The Queensbury Rules


1. To be a fair stand-up boxing match in a twenty-four foot ring or as near that size as practicable. 

2. No wrestling or hugging allowed. 

3. The rounds to be of three minutes duration and one minute time between rounds. 

4. If either man fall through weakness or otherwise, he must get up unassisted, ten seconds be allowed to do so, the other man meanwhile to return to his corner; and when the fallen man is on his legs the round is to be resumed and continued until the three minutes have expired. If one man fails to come to the scratch in the ten seconds allowed, it shall be in the power of the referee to give his awart in favour of the other man. 

5. A man hanging on the ropes in a helpless state, with his toes off the ground, shall be considered down. 

6. No seconds or any other person to be allowed in the ring during the rounds. 

7. Should the contest be stopped by any unavoidable interference, the referee (is) to name the time and place as soon as possible for finishing the contest, to that the match can be won and lost, unless the backers of the men agree to draw the stakes. 

8. The gloves to be fair-sized boxing gloves of the best quality and new. 

9. Should a glove burst, or come off, it must be replaced to the referee's satisfaction. 

10. A man on one knee is considered down, and if struck is entitled to the stakes. 

11. No shoes or boots with springs allowed. 

12. The contest in all other respects to be governed by the revised rules of the London Prize Ring.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> OK
> 
> The Queensbury Rules
> 
> ...


to complicated.................:bx


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm there. :ss

Still time For the KW Poker Run. Got a bike Ron can ride. Just have to lower it. 

Who's brinning the gloves. :bx


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

madurofan said:


> I'm there. :ss
> 
> Still time For the KW Poker Run. Got a bike Ron can ride. Just have to lower it.
> 
> Who's bringing the gloves. :bx


Bill..........how goes it?...............not able to make the KWPR............no gloves needed, its going to be a bare knuckle fight


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Bill,
You bringing a Nitrox bottle? Or don't you do drift diving?


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Might be in Miami for the Hurricanes game around 2:00. If not I will swing by.:ss

What about Carlos and the Harry guy?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Al said he would be there. I tried to call Carlos, But I know he is out of town and I'm not sure when he is due back.


Bill!!!!!! It'll be great to see you Bro!!!!! It's the LJ's in PBG.


Skip, Hope I see you more often. Or at least throw a rock at me when I go to open the shop.


Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> heading down to Vic's Place this weekend to beat the :BS outta Ron..


Hit him 1or2times4me Yall have fun.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hit him 1or2times4me Yall have fun.


:mn...........................o


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll think about'cha all as I fly out of Miami International Airport, heading back home, at noon on the 29th.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I'll think about'cha all as I fly out of Miami International Airport, heading back home, at noon on the 29th.


what are you doing tomorrow? are you in FL now?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

see ya tomorrow when you open or close to it.......................:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> what are you doing tomorrow? are you in FL now?


I'm not there yet ... I've a short week(ish) in Miami Beach. I'll get to Miami International Airpot at noonish on the 25th & then back to the airport to leave noonish on the 29th.

I'll be staying at 30th & Collins

Lemme know if you can hook up for a smoke. !!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I'm not there yet ... I've a short week(ish) in Miami Beach. I'll get to Miami International Airpot at noonish on the 25th & then back to the airport to leave noonish on the 29th.
> 
> I'll be staying at 30th & Collins
> 
> Lemme know if you can hook up for a smoke. !!!


maybe on the 28th............will you have a rental?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron...........you OK? or should I send a medic?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> Ron...........you OK? or should I send a medic?


Medic!!!!! :r Just send the meatwagon!!!!!!! Medics can only help the critically wounded, NOT the dead!!!!!!

Just so everyone knows,

*I got my A$$ handed to me!!!!!!*

I'll post pics tomorrow. I hung in there about 2/3 into the fight and then got knocked the F^&K Out!!!!

Alex, BTW, *BOTH* of your lockers are full and paid for........:gn

:rMMFAO

Ron


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> maybe on the 28th............will you have a rental?


Yup .. got a rental. The 28th sounds like a plan I think ... what time ??? .... I'm trying to go snorkeling one day in Key Largo, but don't know if weather permits. If weather corroperates, this would be a 9am ~ 1pm trip off the keys.....and I don't yet know what days I might be able to do that.

I'll PM you with some info to contact me & maybe we can work something out !!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Yup .. got a rental. The 28th sounds like a plan I think ... what time ??? .... I'm trying to go snorkeling one day in Key Largo, but don't know if weather permits. If weather corroperates, this would be a 9am ~ 1pm trip off the keys.....and I don't yet know what days I might be able to do that.
> 
> I'll PM you with some info to contact me & maybe we can work something out !!


sounds good...........will await PM


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Medic!!!!! :r Just send the meatwagon!!!!!!! Medics can only help the critically wounded, NOT the dead!!!!!!
> 
> Just so everyone knows,
> 
> ...


it was fun playing WAR yesterday......only wish I could have stayed longer to finish you off..............:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> it was fun playing WAR yesterday......*only wish I could have stayed longer to finish you off..............*:r


What do you mean finish me off?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? If all the rest wasn't enough, then you nail me with that cane, then the Eagle, and then drove the stake clean through the heart with an Indian!!!!!!!! Oh you finished me alright!!!!!! Pics of everything to follow after I get some coffee in me.

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> What do you mean finish me off?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? If all the rest wasn't, then you nail me with that cane, then the Eagle, and then drove the stake clean through the heart with an Indian!!!!!!!! Oh you finished me alright!!!!!! Pics of everything to follow after I get some coffee in me.
> Ron


don't forget our talk............"they go where you go"........oh yeah don't forget to give Vic the pic cd of past herfs


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

THAT I will never forget!!!!! Vic has the CD and asked me to thank you for it. 


Just so you know, Those Hoyos that have been discontinued occupy space in your second locker!!! :gn


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> THAT I will never forget!!!!! Vic has the CD and asked me to thank you for it.
> Just so you know, Those Hoyos that have been discontinued occupy space in your second locker!!! :gn
> Ron


which Hoyos?...........thought we had all the "old" stock taken care of


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> which Hoyos?...........thought we had all the "old" stock taken care of


The ones in the corner above your lockers on the top shelf in the green boxes. I only grabbed the ones marked Maduro though :tu

Ron

There are still some hidden treasures that are stashed. Have you smoked thr Britalia yet? or are you going to keep the set in tact?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> The ones in the corner above your lockers on the top shelf in the green boxes. I only grabbed the ones marked Maduro though :tu
> 
> Ron
> 
> There are still some hidden treasures that are stashed. Have you smoked thr Britalia yet? or are you going to keep the set in tact?


wife saw the box.....so their outta there............so I'll just have to smoke them.........a couple of them look like large incense


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Alex, Check out what I found on those!!!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42831

One of 2000........

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

You know, I don't like taking A$$ whooping after A$$ Whooping........ I think I'm going to go over to the Newbie sampler Trade and kick the CRAP out of a newbie!!!!!!!! Take all my frustrations out on them!!!!!!! :tu :r


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Alex, Check out what I found on those!!!!!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42831
> 
> ...


read the thread.................still going to have to smoke them


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> You know, I don't like taking A$$ whooping after A$$ Whooping........ I think I'm going to go over to the Newbie sampler Trade and kick the CRAP out of a newbie!!!!!!!! Take all my frustrations out on them!!!!!!! :tu :r
> 
> Ron


go for it...................happy hunting :mn


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Ron..I knew about the Indian that was on the warpath...sorry he did a Rain Dance on your head, with the cane:mn. I'm going to try and make it to the grand opening.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> You know, I don't like taking A$$ whooping after A$$ Whooping........ I think I'm going to go over to the Newbie sampler Trade and kick the CRAP out of a newbie!!!!!!!! Take all my frustrations out on them!!!!!!! :tu :r
> 
> Ron


Well that's a step up from crying in the shower like a baby......

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Well that's a step up from crying in the shower like a baby......
> 
> ATL


At least I didn't kill Bambi with my car :r!!!!!!! For you I have something special.........:gn

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> Hey Ron..I knew about the Indian that was on the warpath...sorry he did a Rain Dance on your head, with the cane:mn. I'm going to try and make it to the grand opening.


Damn!!!! You knew!!!!!! so you know how bad of an A$$ kicking I took yesterday then.........As soon as we settle on a date for the Grand Re-Opening I'll post it up. We are right now around 80% to 90% there. We just have to finalize what we have in the humidor and order what we are missing. Then we will be 100% ready for the Grand Re-opening.

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

man those Excalibur's don't suck :dr

hey Ron......where are the pics?


----------



## Bigkerm (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh this is going to be fun, I get another shot at busting up the SFLC. I have to admit it wasn't much of a challenge. I hope they can bring their "A" game this time, I can't wait to bring the NOISE !!!!!!!!!!!

This will be a good one Alex, I hope everyone can make it !!!!!!!!! :ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Bigkerm said:


> Oh this is going to be fun, I get another shot at busting up the SFLC. I have to admit it wasn't much of a challenge. I hope they can bring their "A" game this time, I can't wait to bring the NOISE !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This will be a good one Alex, I hope everyone can make it !!!!!!!!! :ss


did you read the whole thread? Ron is outta the picture.....I killed him on Saturday.................:r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

so where are the pics????? LOL.. I heard about all you got. Would love to see the progress.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> so where are the pics????? LOL.. I heard about all you got. Would love to see the progress.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105640


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Guys in Central FL! I go to Orlando every November to visit my Mom. After dinner I usually go to Sosa's Cigar in Downtown Disney. It is a great little B&M. Is there another B&M in the Orlando area that you Gorillas can recommend?

Jose

:ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

EJWells said:


> Hi Guys in Central FL! I go to Orlando every November to visit my Mom. After dinner I usually go to Sosa's Cigar in Downtown Disney. It is a great little B&M. Is there another B&M in the Orlando area that you Gorillas can recommend?
> 
> Jose
> 
> :ss


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96061
try this one


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks man! I will give this a shot.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

EJWells said:


> Thanks man! I will give this a shot.


no prob..........thats what we do here.is help each other out


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron..................how is it looking for the 29th?....................have you recovered yet?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> Ron..................how is it looking for the 29th?....................have you recovered yet?


Nope,

Ron is still sobbing in his closet wiping the tears away with a flag of surrender. Sad...........so sad........:hn

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Nope,
> 
> Ron is still sobbing in his closet wiping the tears away with a flag of surrender. Sad...........so sad........:hn
> 
> ATL


it wasn't a pretty site...................not for those with weak stomaches


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

OK.....CFLC & SFLC...........we have an out-of-towner (monsoon) staying in Miami and wants to hang with the FL Crews...............with his schedule it looks like the only shot is Friday afternoon/night on the 28th at Ron's Shop (the night before Ron's G.O.) anyone out there want to spend a Friday afternoon showing this guy (Doug) how we treat out-of towners?..............:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> OK.....CFLC & SFLC...........we have an out-of-towner (monsoon) staying in Miami and wants to hang with the FL Crews...............with his schedule it looks like the only shot is Friday afternoon/night on the 28th (the night before Ron's G.O.) anyone out there want to spend a Friday afternoon *showing this guy (Doug) how we treat out-of towners?*..............:r


okay ..... now .... how nervous should I be ?  :r


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm up for it. Somewhere south? Good places in WPB, Delray, and Boca. My shop in Key Largo if anyone wants to drive.

And yes, you should be scared.



snkbyt said:


> OK.....CFLC & SFLC...........we have an out-of-towner (monsoon) staying in Miami and wants to hang with the FL Crews...............with his schedule it looks like the only shot is Friday afternoon/night on the 28th (the night before Ron's G.O.) anyone out there want to spend a Friday afternoon showing this guy (Doug) how we treat out-of towners?..............:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

madurofan said:


> I'm up for it. Somewhere south? Good places in WPB, Delray, and Boca. My shop in Key Largo if anyone wants to drive.
> 
> And yes, you should be scared.


We were talking about Ron's shop in N Palm Beach .... but I *may* drive down to Key Largo on Thursday ... I wanna snorkel ! ! ! ! but with the weather, I dunno if that's gunna pan out. What's the addy to your shop in Key largo, brother ? ... if you can't make it Friday & I get to Key Largo on thurs ... if you will be there .. I'll stop in.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

MM 103 Bayside at the Pink Plaza. I'll shoot you a PM.

~Bill



monsoon said:


> We were talking about Ron's shop in N Palm Beach .... but I *may* drive down to Key Largo on Thursday ... I wanna snorkel ! ! ! ! but with the weather, I dunno if that's gunna pan out. What's the addy to your shop in Key largo, brother ? ... if you can't make it Friday & I get to Key Largo on thurs ... if you will be there .. I'll stop in.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

monsoon said:


> okay ..... now .... how nervous should I be ?  :r


VERY


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

CobraSkip said:


> VERY


:r
Don't they all know by now?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Don't they all know by now?


no..........not all.......................some need to find out 1st hand
if we can bomb the chit out of each other.............new meat is not safe at all..............................................................:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hrmmmmm....










After my pale white Kansan ass spends a day on your beaches, that's probably exactly what I will resemble.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

monsoon said:


> hrmmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you're lucky


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Where exactly is the location? I live like 20 minutes from Daytona, so this sounds very possible. And how many to attend? If not a whole lot, then the Corona Cigar store in Lake Mary (Heathrow) would be perfect for a get together.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> Where exactly is the location? I live like 20 minutes from Daytona, so this sounds very possible. And how many to attend? If not a whole lot, then the Corona Cigar store in Lake Mary (Heathrow) would be perfect for a get together.


about 2.5 hours south for you as you're about an hour north of me
Mikey202 travels 3 hours to my place and then we car pool to Plam Beach


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> OK.....CFLC & SFLC...........we have an out-of-towner (monsoon) staying in Miami and wants to hang with the FL Crews...............with his schedule it looks like the only shot is Friday afternoon/night on the 28th at Ron's Shop (the night before Ron's G.O.) anyone out there want to spend a Friday afternoon showing this guy (Doug) how we treat out-of towners?..............:r


address is:
12189 US HWY 1
N Palm Bch FL 33408


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahh, I misread and thought it was LPGA road. That is like 30 minutes from me.

Palm beach is a little too far for me right now. If any Central FL guys live around Orlando to Daytona, I would like to meet up sometime.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> Ahh, I misread and thought it was LPGA road. That is like 30 minutes from me.
> 
> Palm beach is a little too far for me right now. If any Central FL guys live around Orlando to Daytona, I would like to meet up sometime.


PM floydpink............he is in Orlando area......as well as a few others


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ok Ron.............PM sent, lets make some sauce :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> ok Ron.............PM sent, lets make some sauce :tu


Your making sauce with Ron, 
sounds a lil:chk


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Got the PM. Going to go hunting for everything!!!!!


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Got the PM. Going to go hunting for everything!!!!!
> Ron


happy hunting


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

it is with heavy heart that I make the following announcement:

I will be unable to Herf w/Doug aka "monsoon" this Friday.........sorry dude, maybe next time


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> it is with heavy heart that I make the following announcement:
> 
> I will be unable to Herf w/Doug aka "monsoon" this Friday.........sorry dude, maybe next time


I will try to cover for this disbanded South Florida Crew.

Are you making it on the 6th to the Pepin event?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I will try to cover for this disbanded South Florida Crew.
> 
> Are you making it on the 6th to the Pepin event?


thanks for covering...........................and not sure yet on TW...awaiting ARNG status


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Guess I'll have to be there.:ss



snkbyt said:


> it is with heavy heart that I make the following announcement:
> 
> I will be unable to Herf w/Doug aka "monsoon" this Friday.........sorry dude, maybe next time


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

well how did it go?..................did Doug meet any of the CFLC?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> well how did it go?..................did Doug meet any of the CFLC?


Spoke to Bill earlier.
I think we are meeting at TW later today.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Had a great time. Doug was properly initiated. :ss Smoked, bs'd, and watched the Mets melt down. The guys at TW once again went above and beyond.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Always great to host a CS member in South Florida.
Doug learned to be cautious when asked if he ever smoked a certain cigar.
He further learned the rule of "you touched it, it's yours".:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

sounds like you guys took good care of Doug yesterday

thanks for covering for me....................................:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

spent the better part of the afternoon at Ron's


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> spent the better part of the afternoon at Ron's


OHHH!!! I see how it is...just run off without me!!!!:ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> OHHH!!! I see how it is...just run off without me!!!!:ss


actually I drove....................................................:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Had a fantastic time in South Florida & the herf topped it off quite well !!!!! ... Thanks for the great evening you two & sorry you couldn't make it out Alex.....maybe next time.

Just got back to KC a few hours ago .. have not even made it home yet ... pictures will follow in a day or two.

Bill and Carlos really know how to make a guy feel welcome. Next time I come down, I'm keeping my hands in my pockets and not uttering a damn word ..... that shouldd work .... unless they start throwing things at me, which I hear isn't out of the question with these guys.

Thanks again ... will get some pics & stuff up later

Doug


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Had a fantastic time in South Florida & the herf topped it off quite well !!!!! ... Thanks for the great evening you two & sorry you couldn't make it out Alex.....maybe next time.
> 
> Just got back to KC a few hours ago .. have not even made it home yet ... pictures will follow in a day or two.
> 
> ...


glad you enjoyed your HERF w/the FL Crew Representatives.............sorry I missed this one...............maybe next time for sure

as far as things flying about the room..............it happens....often


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

monsoon said:


> Had a fantastic time in South Florida & the herf topped it off quite well !!!!! ... Thanks for the great evening you two & sorry you couldn't make it out Alex.....maybe next time.
> 
> Just got back to KC a few hours ago .. have not even made it home yet ... pictures will follow in a day or two.
> 
> ...


Sorry I couldn't hook up with you while you were here Bro. Glad you had a great time!!!!! You did hook up with 2 of the finest Gorillas Florida has to offer though!!!!!!!! Hope you make it down in Feb so we can have a smoke and a drink!!!!

Ron

P.S. Oh, and as far as throwing things......If we don't get you one way, Throwing is a guaranty way to get you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Carlos wanted me to toss some shots of Tobacco World here, for upcomming herfs & such. This is a *great* place to hang out ... thanks to Carlos (Blueface) and Bill (Madurofan) for meeting me here & ending my vacation in style !!!

The temp here is 64 F ..... my feet may be in Kansas, but my heads still in South Florida.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice pics....................but where are all the peoples


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> nice pics....................but where are all the peoples


here


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

monsoon said:


> here


thats better..........Carlos...Mystery...Bill.............and lets not forget Diplomatico (half gone)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> thats better..........Carlos...Doug...Bill..........and lets not forget Diplomatico (half gone)


Nope ... heh ... Carlos, store employee, Bill .... I'm behind the camera.

As a matter of fact, ... I really didn't get any pics of me the entire vacation ... lol .... I know I was there & I see my ugly maw every day, so I didn't see the need. lol.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> You know, I don't like taking A$$ whooping after A$$ Whooping........ I think I'm going to go over to the Newbie sampler Trade and kick the CRAP out of a newbie!!!!!!!! Take all my frustrations out on them!!!!!!! :tu :r
> 
> Ron





Ms. Floydp said:


> so where are the pics????? LOL.. I heard about all you got. Would love to see the progress.


still awaiting pics?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

hey CFLC.........who is up for a herf @ Vic's L J's this Sat? 

Ron
Bill (after 4pm)
me (snkbyt)


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh, its so far to travel.... AND the Gators are playing at 3:30. Wish I could make it, but I don't think I'll be able to.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> Oh, its so far to travel.... AND the Gators are playing at 3:30. Wish I could make it, but I don't think I'll be able to.


if ya make to Melbourne...........we can travel herf to Vic's Place


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> if ya make to Melbourne...........we can travel herf to Vic's Place


I may have to take the offer up for a later date. If it still stands of course!:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> I may have to take the offer up for a later date. If it still stands of course!:tu


think about it for the November Grand Opening on the Saturday the 17th


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> think about it for the November Grand Opening on the Saturday the 17th


Alright I put that on the calender. :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ATTENTION FL CREW......................herf at Vic's LJ tomorrow....hope to see a few of you there


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

what?...................no takers!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> what?...................no takers!


Dude..you know if I could, I'd be there in a heartbeat. But, we're moving back into our apartment, and I'm goin' to the Beerfest today.:ss


----------

